# Recommendations for a new game



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi guys. Got a ps3 and xbox 360, looking for ideas for my next game purchase.
Done all 3 gears of war resistance 2 and 3, got crysis2 to work on and still playing gt5. You might be able to see from these titles what I like.
Don't get much spare cash to buy games, so want to make my next purchase count. Not bothered about cod, skyrim or final fantasy.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Forza - Hear it's better than GT5, and I'm a GT5 fan, and PS3 owner.
CoD - for the replay value of multi player alone. Would buy for Xbox though.
Uncharted 3 on PS3.
Assassins Creed Revelations. Haven't playd it yet, but if the previous one is anything to go by, it'll be epic.


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

I've played all the following on a ps3 and would recommend them all, the 3 uncharted series, Mafia II (my fav game), GTA IV, COD series, the 2 batman games, James bond series.

Most of those listed are old games now, so you should be able to pick them up cheaply. I use avforums to buy a game, play it and then sell it back on on avforums, that way it only costs a few £££'s to play a game.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

I have got modern warfare, modern warfare 2, bkack ops and mw3. Just don't seem that interested.
I downloaded a playable demo of forza from the xbox market place, unless the full game is different, I didn't think it was that good.
I do like the look of the batman games though.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Uncharted is supposed to be really good mate. Also I would recommend DIRT 2 and 3.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i've got soul calibur 5. good for a quick hours bash until something on the tv comes on.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Mattey h said:


> I do like the look of the batman games though.


Very good games.

The second is even better than the first imo.

Just a shame I lost my saved game 35% of the way through it and can't be bothered playing through it again. A known problem, so if you do get the game, make a backup of the save game somewhere.

Didn't realise myself till it happened. But don't be put off, if your looking for a break from the GOW series, it's perfect.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

I think the batman games sound like the best choice, followed by uncharted.
Would like a change from gears, found the final instalment rather tedious and not much of a challenge, even on hardcore difficulty. Also can't see what all the fuss is about online gaming.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Don't forget the new crop of games coming out soon:-

Max Payne 3 looks ace
Mass effect 3
DIRT showdown


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

uncharted the whole series if you have never played them 1 to 3 excellent games:thumb:


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Dead Island has a long shelf life if your in to that sort of thing, got a few bugs but its a great game can be picked up for cheap now as well


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Resident Evil 5, great game and even better when youve finished it and have the bonus games.


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

Mattey h said:


> Hi guys. Got a ps3 and xbox 360, looking for ideas for my next game purchase.
> Done all 3 gears of war resistance 2 and 3, got crysis2 to work on and still playing gt5. You might be able to see from these titles what I like.
> Don't get much spare cash to buy games, so want to make my next purchase count. Not bothered about cod, skyrim or final fantasy.
> Any suggestions?


Wait for Grand theft auto 5 mate, it's due mid November I think and is gonna be the best game ever  until then forza 4 is good and uncharted 2 and 3. :thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

grab the orange bax , can get for about £10 and has 5 games in it. The half life series is superb , portal is excellent and TF2 is good fun for a blast online.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Fable games are good imo


----------

